# Stocking ideas for 30 litre/8gal



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

I have 2 clown killifish and 2 rainbow badis (currently in a different tank while this one cycles). It's a taller tank rather than a long one-one of those half octagon types. Planning on getting a stingray elite 10 filter. 
I am planning on getting maybe 4 more clown killis. Should I get more rainbow badis? I can move them into a bigger tank at any point if needs be. I also was thinking maybe some mosquito rasboras? Or do you think this would be too many for the tank or would look better with just the two species?


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

After doing some further Reading on clown killifish Im going to have a species tank and have a serious go at breeding these beautiful little fish. Anyone managed this? Looks like I will need heavy planting, got black gravel which apparently they prefer. Will fake plants work, mixed with real ones?


----------

